# Moudania and greek islands??



## DanielleBeaton (Feb 2, 2010)

I've just moved to Nea Moudania in greece, am au apairing untill may then am going out to the greek islands to work a season hopefully. I want to try and make friends here because am here for a good few months and I have quite alot of free time, does anyone have any ideas? Maybe some clubs I can join? Or if you know anyone that would be interested in meeting for coffee orr something. Also I've looked into the going out to the greek island alot....but any information you or advice you could give me would be great. I've e-mailing a few resturant because I'd prefer to have something ready for when I go out there. Also for anyone whos worked a season out there...one employer was offering accmodation forr 9.0 euros a day....he said this was really cheap for the greek islands..but of course hes going to say that..so I just wondering if this was true? Also the pay at this resturant is 6 eurro an hour.

Oh and by the way am 18 years old.

Many Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Saura (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Danielle,

there are as much as I know even two night clubs in ´Moudania.
Moudania ain´t that big, by walking arround u can reach everything and will get a good overview very soon.

My favourite breakfast place is "O Nikos" Mpouratsa for a Mpouratsa Crema 


I´ll arrive there in a few weeks for a month :clap2:


----------



## DanielleBeaton (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the info, what brings you to moudania?

Danielle 






Saura said:


> Hi Danielle,
> 
> there are as much as I know even two night clubs in ´Moudania.
> Moudania ain´t that big, by walking arround u can reach everything and will get a good overview very soon.
> ...


----------



## Saura (Feb 3, 2010)

DanielleBeaton said:


> Hey, thanks for the info, what brings you to moudania?
> 
> Danielle


Hi Danielle,

I go there for vacation n part of my family lives there (near Moudania).

U allready got n overview?

best regards


----------



## DanielleBeaton (Feb 2, 2010)

*msn*

Hey oh right. Do you have msn? Would just be good to talk to someone who knows there stuff?


----------



## Phoenix All Saint (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Danielle,

I live in Thessaloniki but I will be working on the island of Santorini in a hotel for the summer and we are looking for staff to work in the restaurant. Accommodation is provided and the pay for Greece is very good. Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## DanielleBeaton (Feb 2, 2010)

*Reply to Phoenix*

Hi, thanks for the info.....cus you please send more information about hotel etc...to beatongh at hotmail dot com (it wouldnt let me type the address fully)
Thanks 




Phoenix All Saint said:


> Hi Danielle,
> 
> I live in Thessaloniki but I will be working on the island of Santorini in a hotel for the summer and we are looking for staff to work in the restaurant. Accommodation is provided and the pay for Greece is very good. Let me know if you want more details.


----------

